# Two ND Bucks



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

These are the two bucks I currently have. I like both of them, but wondered what others thought of them. I know that at some shows the more "pygmy" looking does will win provided they have enormous udders....but I'm shooting for the really dairy ones...because honestly, thats what wins (and should IMO) in the large breeds, and are we not trying to prove our breed is on par with the "real" dairy goats? ... IE miniature replicas?

Try not to compare them, I do when I look at both photos. I want to know what you think their strengths and weaknesses are. The older/larger buck scored a +V+83 as a fresh two year old. The second guy is just 13 months old...Input will give me an idea of which buck to cross on which of my does.

Diji Farm CG Densil Washington
Dam: Medallion Ridge CH Cheyenne
Dam's Dam: Cami's Nigerian Dwarf Paradice
Dam's Sire: AGS NC Promisedland HH Crazy Horse
Sire: Poppy Patch RC Cary Grant
Sire's Dam: Sugar Creek's PG Jane Seymour 
Sire's Sire: Twin Creek's Rebel W/O A Cause










Firelight Ranch Mad Hatter
Dam: KW Farms GM Kens 5LeafKlover
Dam's Dam: Mead Mountain Butterscotch
Dam's Sire: Little Tots Estate Geum 
Sire: J-Nels SQ Donnie
Sire's Dam: AGS Caesar's Villa STS Darcie
Sire's Sire: AGS Rosasharn SS Sequoia +B










Also, any comments on bloodlines if you have any experience/thoughts on what those lines tend to produce. Perhaps you've had animals with some of the same ancestors, etc.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been checking out my stuff on Nigerians lately. If it were me, I like your first buck best. I think conformation wise he is longer with a stronger top line and a more level rump. He seems to be little more up hill at the withers as well. I also like the breeding. I really like the promisedland and poppy patch breeding.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

They are both nice bucks though. I like the dairyness about your second buck.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

firelight27 said:


> These are the two bucks I currently have. I like both of them, but wondered what others thought of them. I know that at some shows the more "pygmy" looking does will win provided they have enormous udders....but I'm shooting for the really dairy ones...because honestly, thats what wins (and should IMO) in the large breeds, and are we not trying to prove our breed is on par with the "real" dairy goats? ... IE miniature replicas?QUOTE]
> 
> AMEN!
> 
> I like both, but your first buck I like better. He blends smoothly. I bet the second has wonderful skin? I know try to compare them. Do you have pics of their backsides?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the first buck. He looks more level and blended. But then again i like a thicker buck.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think they bother serve their purpose in the herd. The first one is larger and more filled out. He also blends nicely. I do like the second, also. I think he would be good to breed to a more stocky doe to bring the dairy into the kids.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Sydney- This is what I was thinking...I kind of like having the two different types to balance out does. Its amazing how much they change in a year though...Densil is night and day from last summer...he has matured tremendously. I'm curious to see how Hatter changes as he grows.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*bump*? Maybe looking for a some pro/cons.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The first boy has a very nicely blended form... and he has the advantage of maturity over the second, the young fellow has a nicer length of leg however, with both boys it appears that the first buck toes out on the left front and the young boy has a weak look to the front pastern, could be how they are standing though.

I do agree with you on the ND being a miniature dairy goat... they should be refined in bone and have the dairy look to them, they should not be able to be mistaken for a Pygmy.
I like the length of leg and body on a doe to have more than enough room for milking... including my elbow not being shoved by a front leg during milking because the doe is is short bodied.
When deciding on who to breed to which doe, always go with the common strong traits, and if a doe has even a slight flaw with her feet, a buck with an even stronger flaw will bring it out in her kids. Same with rumps, briskets, length etc.


----------

